# Property Bridges P2P



## Daddy Ireland (6 Jul 2019)

Anyone any thoughts on this ?


----------



## BoscoTalking (25 Sep 2019)

I was looking for a post on this. We have put 5k into the latest building scheme. I am skeptical but other half reckons it’s better than the post office bond for 5 years, ied be interested to see how it goes and if anyone else has experience of this group.


----------



## Daddy Ireland (2 Nov 2019)

Not trying to bump this.   With 8% returns and first fixed charge in place and with minimal returns on bank deposits I would have thought this thread would have gathered more interest/observations as to riskiness.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Nov 2019)

Daddy Ireland said:


> Not trying to bump this.



Hi Daddy. Bumping something after a few months is fine.  Bumping it a couple of days after posting would be in breach of the guidelines.

I have not heard of this product.  But if it's giving 8% returns, there is a catch. It is high risk even if the risk is not clear to you.

Brendan


----------



## Daddy Ireland (2 Nov 2019)

Thanks Brendan. Glad I am not in breach as I really think askaboutmoney is great.  My favourite for people's opinions.   As you have not heard of it the website is www.propertybridges.com 
Catch isn't obvious to me.   Believe they are also looking at launching a pension investment product also shortly.


----------



## Alkers86 (4 Nov 2019)

One of the founders is part of the LinkedFinance (LF) crew. Users of that service are very annoyed at how bad LF have been in chasing monies owed, companies who have borrowed have stopped making repayments and can still be seen to be trading and LF are doing nothing more than sending emails to try and chase the money. I know of a number of long-term investors all trying taking their money out of LF because of this. I would have similar concerns about this site, you may make the rates in a few instances but once things go bad, I would not expect any assistance from the P2P company in recouping any monies owed.


----------



## Orangefruit (5 Nov 2019)

Alkers86 said:


> One of the founders is part of the LinkedFinance (LF) crew. Users of that service are very annoyed at how bad LF have been in chasing monies owed, companies who have borrowed have stopped making repayments and can still be seen to be trading and LF are doing nothing more than sending emails to try and chase the money. I know of a number of long-term investors all trying taking their money out of LF because of this. I would have similar concerns about this site, you may make the rates in a few instances but once things go bad, I would not expect any assistance from the P2P company in recouping any monies owed.


Interesting reply. I have been looking at property bridges too and wondering if investors have received their money back. Most of their projects are sold out


----------



## BoscoTalking (8 Nov 2019)

I’m glad this thread has been bumped up because I am still keen to hear from other investors have successfully completed schemes. 
I related note, if I invest a lot and get the 8% back how do I declare this with revenue? Thanks for your  help


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Nov 2019)

Anyone thinking of such an investment should read about the collapse of Northern Powerhouse Developments









						Northern Powerhouse Development collapse hotels for sale
					

Over a thousand people are thought to have invested £80m in companies owned by Gavin Woodhouse.



					www.bbc.com
				




I was listening to some of the investors who lost their money on this afternoon's MoneyBox









						BBC Radio 4 - Money Box, Hotel room investors face losing 'life changing' sums
					

Hotels go bust leaving hundreds of investors unsure if they will get any money back.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I was thinking how could people be so stupid and then I thought of this thread.

Brendan


----------



## Daddy Ireland (10 Nov 2019)

Thanks for posting that Brenda.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Nov 2019)

You are welcome Mammy


----------



## JimmyMcGuinness (14 Nov 2019)

Alkers86 said:


> One of the founders is part of the LinkedFinance (LF) crew. Users of that service are very annoyed at how bad LF have been in chasing monies owed, companies who have borrowed have stopped making repayments and can still be seen to be trading and LF are doing nothing more than sending emails to try and chase the money. I know of a number of long-term investors all trying taking their money out of LF because of this. I would have similar concerns about this site, you may make the rates in a few instances but once things go bad, I would not expect any assistance from the P2P company in recouping any monies owed.


One of the founders is also posting on this and doing a terrible job of trying to seem impartial!! Three guesses.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Dec 2019)

Irish people are suckers for this type of investment. 

Apparently they have invested €100m in a German property scheme through an Irish broker Wealth Options. 









						Investors sweat on unregulated German property scheme Dolphin Trust
					

A property promoter that has borrowed more than €100m from 1,800 Irish investors to renovate apartments in Germany will miss an interest payment due this week, according to the Irish administrator of




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




_Wealth Options Trustees, the administrator and distributor for GPG in Ireland, stopped raising new funds for the company in recent weeks over concerns about the legal security on the underlying properties.

“This was totally unexpected, as we had received written confirmation from Charles Smethurst [owner and chief executive of GPG], less than two weeks previously, that the November 2019 coupons and capital would be paid on time,” wrote Wealth Options Trustees, in an email sent last week to financial advisers. It added that it was “very unhappy” with explanations provided by GPG._

Not only were these guys paying 15% return, they were also paying Wealth Options 7% commission. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Mar 2021)

It now looks as if the investors in Dolphin Trust have lost their money.






						Dolphin Trust collapse - Wealth Options broker
					

I'm one of the 1,800 Irish suckers who took the German Property Group (formerly called Dolphin Trust) bait.       :confused:       Although initially hesitant about investing, I was convinced when my broker sent me the following assurance from Wealth Option Trustees (WOT):-  "We hold first...



					askaboutmoney.com
				




People give out when they hear some commentator saying "If it appears to be too good to be true, it probably is."  Yet, 1800 Irish citizens invested €150m in this.

I suppose that they went to their broker who advised them and they did not look any further.

Brendan


----------

